# Graylingwell Asylum Chichester 2011



## mr_bones (Feb 19, 2011)

Graylingwell in Chichester is a former asylum I have known about for quite some time, and a friend of mine spent a year living in halls of residence at the University of Chichester overlooking the site. I had wandered around the perimeter a few times but always been defeated in getting in.

During the last year or so, the site has been sold to a developer who is currently clearing and converting some of the buildings and this provided an opportunity to get in and explore the vast site over 2 trips (more to come hopefully). 

Most of the asylum remains as it was when it was closed, with very little vandalism. The Engineering buildings have been demolished and a new boiler house has been built, with stainless steel chimneys running up through the original hospital water tower. The admin building has just had the clocktower fully restored and is having the roof re-tiled.

The most in-tact and interesting feature of the hospital is the main hall, complete with Orchestra pit, large stage with an array of curtains/projector screen, lighting rig, balcony and an incredible projector room.

First visit with Jaff Fox, second with Lulatahula, Reaperman, Simon and Major Tom. 


Photo's in no particular order:





























































































































































































Thanks for looking

Mr. B


----------



## King Al (Feb 19, 2011)

Looks absolutely fantastic Mr. B!! Great pics as always


----------



## Zotez (Feb 19, 2011)

I really need to get down here asap!


----------



## Goldie87 (Feb 19, 2011)

Very nice, not seen pics of that shop like bit before. Really want to get here!


----------



## professor frink (Feb 19, 2011)

Good job Marlon, this used to be like fortress pre development.

The good side is that if it wasn't so secure that hall would of deffo fallen foul to arsonists.

You should of climbed those stairs in the tower too.


----------



## mr_bones (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for all the feedback



King Al said:


> Looks absolutely fantastic Mr. B!! Great pics as always



Cheers Al, hopefully you'll get to see it all for yourself.



Zotez said:


> I really need to get down here asap!



It is recommended



Goldie87 said:


> Very nice, not seen pics of that shop like bit before. Really want to get here!



The shop is well hidden, in a far corner of the hospital



professor frink said:


> Good job Marlon, this used to be like fortress pre development.
> 
> The good side is that if it wasn't so secure that hall would of deffo fallen foul to arsonists.
> 
> You should of climbed those stairs in the tower too.



I am glad its survived so long, lets hope it stays in good nick.

Did climb the stairs but since your visit, they just end at nothing. All new chimney gear in the tower.


----------



## mr_bones (Feb 22, 2011)

Yup, and Lula shared out her home baked cake.


----------



## Tstranger1066 (Feb 22, 2011)

cracking report, loving the pics.


----------



## randomnut (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow, brilliant report.

I tried and failed several times there, will have to go over and give it another shot.


----------



## nelly (Feb 23, 2011)

Very nice, Thank you


----------



## Em_Ux (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow this place looks really fantastic!

Love the zig zig wall of windows very unusual.

What are those 2 small doors for? (13th pic from the bottom)

Well done fantastic!


----------



## klempner69 (Feb 23, 2011)

Top stuff Mr B..lovin that shop too.


----------



## chelle (Feb 23, 2011)

*graylingwell*

I want the cat


----------

